# Awesome Tanks on Youtube



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow amazing....number 4 is so nice and so simple u.u

makes me feel like crap XD



solarz said:


>


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I know, eh? There's just something about the minimalist approach that looks so elegant. My favorites are #1 and #4. Does anyone know what the tall plants are in #1? They look too narrow to be vals.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

solarz said:


> I know, eh? There's just something about the minimalist approach that looks so elegant. My favorites are #1 and #4. Does anyone know what the tall plants are in #1? They look too narrow to be vals.


Eleocharis vivipara-tall hair grass


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

iBetta said:


> Eleocharis vivipara-tall hair grass


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

solarz said:


>


7. 




How bad is it that I'm adding my own youtubes to the list, haha? I cheated.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i like urs too will! i like how you use those plastic pots XD. GENIUS!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Iwagumi challenge: just how the hell do they decide how the rocks should be placed? And damn, it must have been a lot of work planting all those tiny plants!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

how is that possible?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Seachem has a new product line called "Magic".


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

What you dont see is the islands are held in place by something in the back and the waterfall is actually white sand that is lifted by air bubbles behind the back ground and once they fall they land in a tray and start the cycle over again. There are videos on the internet on how to replicate this. Here is another version on a floating island that was done great.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/68580-beyond-nature.html


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)




----------

